# Puppy barking and protesting when given a command s



## alext72888 (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm in the middle of training my 10 week old sit, stay, lay down, etc. He had learned potty training for the most part and "go in your crate" command.

Sometimes when I tell him a command, he protests and barks at me. Sometimes he does this when I have treats. I just ignore him and keep repeating myself until I get what I want and then and only then he gets a treat. 

Just now I was sitting in front of him with treats training him to sit and lay down and he started barking at me so I pinned him down with my fingers on the neck until he calmed down and walked away. 

Am I doing something wrong or maybe my approach is not optimal? What is your opinion on this training?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

you're asking too much of him at too young an age. Simple things. If you want to work on "stay" you are talking a few seconds of holding still. Training at this point should be in 5 minute intervals. It should be fun and happy. By repeating yourself, you are teaching him to ignore you the first time he is told something. 
All training at this point should be happy and fun for him. 
Also, pinning him down isn't going to do anything except potentially damage his relationship with you.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

What Dainerra said^^^^ I would like to suggest using your hand to lure him into position,name the behavior(ex.sit!), treat or praise.He's barking because he's frustrated and has no idea what he needs to do to get a reward.Just make it a game so it's fun and pleasurable for both of you.This lays a foundation for ob when he's matured more.


----------



## alext72888 (Aug 16, 2016)

Okay thanks for the help!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

It isn't that you're asking too much from a young age it is that you need to learn how to train with food. The dog is barking out of frustration because it isn't sure about what the right answer is to get the food and it gets frustrated as a result. You either tried to fade the luring out too fast and the dog is confused as to what the cue is, didn't generalize the behavior to enough different places, or something else is going on. It is definitely your fault though not the dog.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

If you go on You Tube and look up Stonnie Dennis, he has some videos called Malinois Puppy training Lesson One, Lesson two, etc. according to the pup's age. The first one shows an approximately 8 week old and he keeps it totally fun for the puppy and and it wags it's tail and seems very much at ease the whole time while it's learning.
I really like his approach-just keep it short, relative to the puppy's age.


----------



## alext72888 (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm am fully aware this is my fault thank you for that. I'm just asking questions on how to improve my training methods.

Is there a good basic guide somewhere on the forum on what when and how to train your puppy?


----------



## alext72888 (Aug 16, 2016)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> If you go on You Tube and look up Stonnie Dennis, he has some videos called Malinois Puppy training Lesson One, Lesson two, etc. according to the pup's age. The first one shows an approximately 8 week old and he keeps it totally fun for the puppy and and it wags it's tail and seems very much at ease the whole time while it's learning.
> I really like his approach-just keep it short, relative to the puppy's age.


Thank you for the helpful advice! Watching the videos now. Appreciate the resource.


----------

